# Where's Seig, and Tess?



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

Haven't seen them on here lately!

Where's my favorite couple at?

Even the Goldendragon is absent! What's going on here?

Inquiring minds, want to know, and BTW, Happy Holidays:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 20, 2002)

It's a conspiracy. I spoke with the goldendragon last night and he is doing quite well.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's a conspiracy. I spoke with the goldendragon last night and he is doing quite well. *



Conspiracy! Just as I thought. The IKKO is making plans for the new year!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 20, 2002)

Picking up new members all of the time.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Picking up new members all of the time.    *



That's right, just rub it in why don't you!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 20, 2002)

:shrug: :soapbox:

he he he


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * :shrug: :soapbox:
> 
> he he he *



That's not cool at all. I feel IKKO sarcasm here being thrown my way. Where's my map of Ohio!


----------



## Seig (Dec 21, 2002)

and I check in at least once a day.  It is you that have been absent of late.......
Seriously, I am on here at least once a day, usually more.  As of late, I just have not deigned to post due to some of the issues that continue to arise.  Plus MT was down for a few days.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *That's not cool at all. I feel IKKO sarcasm here being thrown my way. Where's my map of Ohio! *




Hmm.   I'm right in the middle of ohio. Almost exactly between Cleveland & Columbus.


----------



## Seig (Dec 21, 2002)

and I don't believe that I am more than about 6 hours away from there.....


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and I don't believe that I am more than about 6 hours away from there..... *



Oh, oh, I feel a Mass Attack situation developing!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh, oh, I feel a Mass Attack situation developing! *




:moon: :EG: :sniper:


----------



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2002)

I see Seig on now and agian


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Haven't seen them on here lately!
> 
> Where's my favorite couple at?
> ...





awww it's nice to be missed *G*  I've been working my fingers off to the bone on artwork for Christmas .. course Seig got his kinda early.. *pffts.. He Never ever looks in my sketchbook... but he did. and yep... he saw his portrait a couple weeks early.. oh well.. !!!
I might as well show it to everyone now..*G*  (it's cropped here the real portrait shows his other hand)


Ricardo.. I hope you and yours have the Most Happy Holidays yet~!   Thanks for being a good friend ~!

**Hugs** 
Tess


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice portrait of the "Hit Man!"

You do great work!

Now, DC will want one as well.

 

Thank you for being a good friend as well!


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:moon: :EG: :sniper: *



oh yeah!!!
:argue: :boxing: :jediduel:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Nice portrait of the "Hit Man!"
> 
> You do great work!
> ...



Thanks Ricardo~!!
I'm going to have DC's portrait  and Seig's on the wall under Mr Parkers in the studio.. The family tree thing *G*  I'm working on Dc's now.. 

I should go get Seig outta bed.. He's supposed to be making his famous or should I say infamous chili for our christmas party at the school tonight..*G*


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks Ricardo~!!
> I'm going to have DC's portrait  and Seig's on the wall under Mr Parkers in the studio.. The family tree thing *G*  I'm working on Dc's now..
> 
> I should go get Seig outta bed.. He's supposed to be making his famous or should I say infamous chili for our christmas party at the school tonight..*G* *



Yum, I'm on my way!


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yum, I'm on my way! *


Bring a gallon of tums..................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

Awesome picture Tess! I wish I could do something half as good.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *oh yeah!!!
> :argue: :boxing: :jediduel: *






Yeah!!!!!!!!!
:ninja: :2pistols: :bomb: :armed:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Yeah!!!!!!!!!
> :ninja: :2pistols: :bomb: :armed: *



THIS IS IT!!!!!!!!!!!:redeme: 


I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 22, 2002)

TESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, first off, that portrait is AMAZING!  You just keep surprising
everyone with your talents!

Secondly, you should be selling that!!!  I'd love to have one
of Mr Parker,  Huk, and my instructor!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: *



:asian: :asian: :asian: 
I bow humbly.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:asian: :asian: :asian:
> I bow humbly. *



I would also, but my back hurts today!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

Bumber on the back. You absolutely have to take care of a back or you don't go. I've incorporated and entire day in the weight room to just a back work out alone. I might be sore for a day or so after but when I wake up in the morning my back isn't stiff and achey anymore.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

looks good


----------



## Mike (Dec 22, 2002)

Jason, I would be curious to know what you follow for a back workout.  I have a herniated disc in my lower back from my days as a fisherman.  I found that ab work, and strengthening those core muscles and stretching my back greatly reduced the frequency of serious back problems. Let me know what you do.

Tess, sorry, didn't mean to stray from the original post. Great portrait! Do you make your living as a professional artist?


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *TESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, first off, that portrait is AMAZING!  You just keep surprising
> ...


Who would buy a picture of me?


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *TESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd love to have one
> of Mr Parker,  Huk, and my instructor! *


We'd have to check into the laws regarding that.  If it is legal to do those people, then commissions may be available.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *Jason, I would be curious to know what you follow for a back workout.  I have a herniated disc in my lower back from my days as a fisherman.  I found that ab work, and strengthening those core muscles and stretching my back greatly reduced the frequency of serious back problems. Let me know what you do.
> *




This is what "I" try to do for my work out. Everything is done 3 sets of 8 -10 depending on the exercise. 
First I try to run a gauntlet so to speak with these 5 exercises. I go from 1 exercise to the next, one after another. Each of these exercises uses a different part of the back muscles. You can burn out all 15 sets in about 20 -25 minutes depending on the rest period. Since I'm on limited time there's not much resting between sets especially with the different muscle groups.

1. Front lat pulldowns
2. Barbell rows
3. Flat bench lat pullovers
4. Dumbell Shrugs - This I use 4 sets of 16 -20reps
5. Trap/rear deltoid row machine. This just happens to be in the gym I work out in.

The next 4 exercises.
1. Seated T-bar rows (2 sets overhand grip, 2 sets reverse grip)
2. Reverse grip front lat pulldowns
3. Next I use the back extension machine for the lower lumbar
4. Torso Rotation machine (this hits the outside, lower back & abs)

Optional if time exercises.
1. Lat pulldowns to the rear
2. Dumbell rows
3. Barbell shrugs

This is it if I have enough time to do it all. Most of these exercises I read in flex and pieced it together from the pros. in the body building world. I hope this helps.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Awesome picture Tess! I wish I could do something half as good. *



Thanks Jason *S* It's a passion 
Happy Holidays~!



> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *TESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, first off, that portrait is AMAZING!  You just keep surprising
> ...



Kirk.. well I don't know about amazing.. *G* I am probably considered a blue belt as an artist..
This ones' going on the wall at the studio.. next to Mr. C and both under Mr Parkers.. will be a nice addition I think 
Have a great Holiday~!!

Tess

Mike.. well I used to be an artist for a living.. now I help run our school and I do portraits and other artwork now on commissions.. It's great to be able to combine Kenpo with art.. Brings a new meaning to Martial Art.. 
Have a Safe Great holiday~!

Tess


----------



## Kirk (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I do portraits and other artwork now on commissions*



Hmmmm, we'll hafta talk about prices sometime next year.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Hmmmm, we'll hafta talk about prices sometime next year. *



Oh gosh, I knew it. Kirk makes "Rookie of The Year," and wants his portrait done by Tess?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh gosh, I knew it. Kirk makes "Rookie of The Year," and wants his portrait done by Tess? *



ROFLMAO!!!! Umm, no!  I'd like a pic of Mr Parker,  Mr Planas,
and my instructor, all in one.

SHEESH! :flame:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2002)

Actually I think Mr.Wedlake's site has the pictues your asking of. Parker, Wedlake, Planas & Trejo. If my memory is right. If not then throw tomatoes at me or something.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 24, 2002)

Well I'm sure there's plenty of pics of Mr Parker and Huk ... I 
want one of them two PLUS my instructor.  It doesn't exist.


----------



## TkdWarrior (Dec 24, 2002)

cheers tess for gooood work...
liked ur work...
cheers
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Thanks Jason *S* It's a passion
> Happy Holidays~!
> Tess *




Well through my 4 yrs. of art class in high school I still can't do anything close to that. You have a real talent there.


----------

